# FLR Questions (Extension of Spouse Visa)



## bamgbsa1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sorry to be repetitive with my questions. But I wanted someone to help clarify some things.

My wife got her initial Spouse Visa approved on 10th Jan 2013. & Arrived in UK 1st Feb 2013. Her Visa is expiring 10th October 2015.
Therefore. the earliest we can apply for extension is *30days prior to 30months since approval? i.e. 10th June 2015*
With evidence (letters, statements) dated at the *earliest 28days prior to this. i.e. 13th May 2015.*

Am I correct in the assumptions made above - Especially those in bold.

Please confirm if this is all correct, or let me know where I am wrong.

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

28 days prior to her 30-month anniversary of arrival in UK, so 28 days prior to 1st August 2015, which is 4th July 2015. As its a Saturday, your premium service appointment must be booked for the Monday following, 6th July. Your latest payslip and bank statement should be dated no later than 28 days before that. You apply for renewal, not extension.
So you were wrong!


----------



## bamgbsa1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank u Joppa! lol

Indeed I was wrong .Good job I asked then.

Ok. based on 30 months from entry! Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, because she needs to meet her RESIDENTIAL requirement, which is to live in UK with you for 30 months.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Huh, interesting. All this time I thought I had to apply within 28 days of my BRP expiring, which is when my first batch of FLR(M) expires, which is 17 July this year. Turns out that since I first entered the UK on my Fiance(e) Visa on 28 October 2012, we've already passed our 30 month milestone, so I could have applied already by the sounds of it?! 

There's no problem with us not applying for our renewal of FLR(M) just before my leave expires on 17th July yes? We're not looking to make a premium appointment until the beginning of July to give us time for all the paperwork to be sorted. I assume as long as we apply before my FLR(M) and leave to remain expires we're fine?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, as long as you apply before your visa expires you are fine.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Yes, as long as you apply before your visa expires you are fine.


Thanks Nyclon, much appreciated. Funny how visa renewals and extensions bring out the neurotic and irrational in me.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but if you are even one day late, you cannot apply at premium service centre and have to post your application instead, using the 28-day grace period (but if you are refused, you will normally lose your right to appeal).


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, but if you are even one day late, you cannot apply at premium service centre and have to post your application instead, using the 28-day grace period (but if you are refused, you will normally lose your right to appeal).


Yes definitely, thanks. Will be making sure we're at the PEO well before my FLR(M) is up. Cheers.


----------



## Bridge1101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello, 
I am in a similar situation. I entered the UK on a fiance visa Feb 20th 2013.

I applied for my spousal visa in May 2013. My Visa will expire Nov 15 2015. 
Just for clarity, my timeline began in feb 2013? Therefore I can renew my visa August 20 2015, or 28 days before that?

Also, I am slightly confused about which form I should be using. Set (M)?
Many thanks in advance.
B


----------



## bamgbsa1 (Oct 4, 2012)

From what Joppa has said above. I believe the earliest u can apply is 28 days before 20th aug.
I.e. 23rd June.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Time line started in May 2013 when you switched to spouse leave. So 30 months will be in November 2015, and 4 weeks before will be sometime in October. 
You complete FLR(M), the updated form of the one you previously completed.


----------

